# What the....



## Lucky13 (Aug 8, 2013)

My water spout won't spurt!!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 8, 2013)

Are you sure? It may be a problem with pressure or something else..


----------



## N4521U (Aug 8, 2013)

See a Dr and have your prostate checked!!!!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 8, 2013)

Lucky is drunk again...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 8, 2013)

Are you sure that's even a water spout?


----------



## Wurger (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## mikewint (Aug 8, 2013)

I had a bowline hitch in mine, once untied it worked just fine


----------



## Njaco (Aug 8, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> My water spout won't spurt!!



switch hands.....


----------

